# Sticky  ND Clean Water/Wildlife/Parks Amendment and Your Club



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This initiated measure will be the most important piece of conservation legislation you will see in a lifetime. Speakers are readily availabile to come to your club to explain this issue. It would make a great program for a club meeting. Open it to the public.

http://cleanwaterwildlifeparks.org/


----------

